# John Calvin’s mother tongue...



## Nomad (Jul 5, 2009)

Seeing that it's Calvin's 500th birthday I though this would make for an interesting bit of trivia... for what it's worth. 

The Andrew Fuller Center for Baptist Studies John Calvin’s mother tongue


----------



## Guido's Brother (Jul 5, 2009)

That's interesting. I wonder if that was also the mother tongue of Guy de Bres.


----------



## Theognome (Jul 5, 2009)

Hmmm... I thought Picard was the captain of the Enterprise D.

Theognome


----------



## Nomad (Jul 5, 2009)

Theognome said:


> Hmmm... I thought Picard was the captain of the Enterprise D.
> 
> Theognome




Well... at least this thread is good for something. 

-----Added 7/5/2009 at 06:59:49 EST-----



Guido's Brother said:


> That's interesting. I wonder if that was also the mother tongue of Guy de Bres.



Hey Wes,

I don't know who that is. I'm sure that ruins the joke if there was one, but could you fill me in?


----------



## TimV (Jul 5, 2009)

Picard was one of five major dialects of the northern French that became modern French. I'd guess that if Calvin were asked, he'd have said he grew up speaking French.


----------



## Jake (Jul 5, 2009)

This is interesting! I would have never considered this. However, Picard looks pretty intelligible with French from what little I looked into it.


----------



## Skyler (Jul 5, 2009)

And here I thought Calvin spoke French. Now I discover he speaks either Federation Standard or alcohol... which is it?


----------



## Rangerus (Jul 5, 2009)

Oh, I'm sorry, I thought the title was John Calvin's mother's tongue.


----------



## Skyler (Jul 5, 2009)

Theognome said:


> Hmmm... I thought Picard was the captain of the Enterprise D.
> 
> Theognome



And the Enterprise E, after a certain somebody went and crashed the D on a planet...


----------



## Nomad (Jul 5, 2009)

Skyler said:


> And here I thought Calvin spoke French.



Me too... and many others as well. That's why I thought this would be interesting.


----------



## Theognome (Jul 6, 2009)

Skyler said:


> Theognome said:
> 
> 
> > Hmmm... I thought Picard was the captain of the Enterprise D.
> ...



The question is- did the effect of the nexus mean he actually crashed it twice? 

Theognome


----------



## SolaGratia (Jul 6, 2009)

Many patois words are very similar to French, but a large number of words are totally specific to Picard, principally terms relating to mining.
Here are several typical northern phrases in Picard, accompanied by French and English translations:

Mi, à quatre heures, j'archine eune bonne tartine.

Moi, à quatre heures, je mange une bonne tartine.

"At four o'clock, I eat a good slice of bread."

Quind un Ch'ti mi i'est'à l'agonie, savez vous bin che qui li rind la vie ? I bot un d'mi. (Les Capenoules (a music group))

Quand un Nordiste est à l'agonie, savez-vous bien ce qui lui rend la vie ? Il boit un demi.

"When a northerner is in his death-throes, do you know what revives him? He drinks a beer."


Picard language - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------

